# Recruiting Poll FINAL ROUND!  Musketeers, Pirates, or Lost Library?



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

Time to decide what game we're playing once and for all!

Vote for your favourite and only your favourite, then if you want to maximise your efforts, post and tell me your second choice as well!  Games below, all Rowaini because Tymadeau sneakily kicked Scandaj's ass in the second round:

Rowaini Musketeers--One for all and all for one! The Musketeers fight for the crown's honour, as they try to unravel a mystery that could threaten the entire kingdom.

Pirates of the Tyrrhanean--In the wild and lawless Free Cities in the Tyrrhanean Sea, pirates roam the oceans in search of booty and treasure.

The Lost Library of The Ancient--A group of friends and explorers come across an encrypted codex that seems to hold clues to the long-lost Library of the Ancient, a legendary place full of lost knowledge and said to hold rare and powerful secrets.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2007)

I voted for Pirates first.

Musketeers is a close second though.


----------



## Insight (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, two of the three are the ones I voted for last round (as obviously did many others).  I voted for Pirates, but Lost Library is a close second.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2007)

I voted for the Lost Library, but both of the others would be close seconds.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm pretty much already doing a pirate in the other game. The Lost Library was a close second though *grin*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 10, 2007)

Musket ears!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2007)

I voted Rowaini Musketeers, but the Lost Library would be my second choice.


----------



## jonathan swift (Apr 10, 2007)

Musketeers all the way. Both the others are cool though, the Musketeers are just cooler than the other two put together. Almost as cool as ninjas riding robot dinosaurs.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2007)

Pirates first, it must be because I was playing in a 7th sea game table top lately and we have stop. Miss it. It is also a bit for that I have chosen to play Jerrel in Erekose12's Savage Tide. I have many ideas for a pirate game and would liek to create one of them.

Musketteer come second. Interesting, I've always like Dumas' novels.

Library third. Interetsing idea, but not a must play one.... maybe because it's sound similar to Crux of the Matter, even if I know it would be not the same.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Musketeers all the way. Both the others are cool though, the Musketeers are just cooler than the other two put together. Almost as cool as ninjas riding robot dinosaurs.



 Interestingly, in the world-spanning Spelljamming games, there are pirates, dinosaurs, ninjas, and Plebs (which in some ways resemble robots, though they are not), and it all makes sense.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Pirates first, it must be because I was playing in a 7th sea game table top lately and we have stop. Miss it. It is also a bit for that I have chosen to play Jerrel in Erekose12's Savage Tide. I have many ideas for a pirate game and would liek to create one of them.
> 
> Musketteer come second. Interesting, I've always like Dumas' novels.
> 
> Library third. Interetsing idea, but not a must play one.... maybe because it's sound similar to Crux of the Matter, even if I know it would be not the same.



 Ah, cool.  Surprisingly, Lost Library is not very similar to Crux, mostly because in Crux the tower was very easy to reach and located right nearby, so the entire adventure was basically the tower.  In Lost Library, there's a lot of exploration as well to get there, like in one of those 'Lost City' books or movies, or perhaps an Indiana Jones film.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know why, but the Musketeers just doesn't appeal to me right now..

I'm voting for the Pirates, with my secondary going to Lost Library.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pirates for me 

Seconds? we dont need no seconds


----------



## Fenris (Apr 11, 2007)

Musketeers!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2007)

The Musketeers, and any of Dumas' books, are some of the best fantasy fiction ever.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it should be pirates vs. musketeers riding fire-breathing gnome-centaurs. Now THAT would be a game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it should be pirates vs. musketeers riding fire-breathing gnome-centaurs. Now THAT would be a game.



 Gnomes?  We ain't got no stinkin' gnomes!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 11, 2007)

I voted Library cause it seems to lead to great role play opportunities.  The Musketeers would also be a fun one to play in just hope you wouldn't die tough to replace death.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2007)

I put in Library, though Pirates would second with Musketeers not to far away.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2007)

I think RA will haev to start 3 games at that speed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I think RA will haev to start 3 games at that speed



 I've been too soft about that in the past, but this time will be different.  Using the ENnies run-off single-transferable vote system, I'll get it down to one game by hook or by crook.  The runners-up will have the honour of being put into limbo and asked again if I ever start another poll (though I think if I do that, I'll start with a poll with Scandaj, Xarata, and Amaranthia to choose their competitors)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2007)

1st Choice: The Lost Library of The Ancient.

2nd Choice: Rowaini Musketeers.

If I wasn't already playing a pirate/ex-pirate in one of your other games this would have been a tougher choice.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 12, 2007)

I voted for pirates


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmm...this is getting to be quite the nailbiter!  From the last round, we still don't have over 6 of the voters back yet, and from the first round, there are even more.  The only pending vote from last round that seems to be uniformly predictable is krunchyfrogg, who only chose Musketeers of the three even with the multiple choice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I voted for the Lost Library, but both of the others would be close seconds.



 Ah see, but if you don't pick one or the other, you won't get to help tip the scales if Lost Library goes out first (which it looks like it will, at least at the moment, though things are close)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2007)

That poll is very tricky. A moment, Musketeer lead, the other moment, Pirate lead, the moment after, the library is on the heel of the other two... Personally, I like the three idea, but the order is Pirate - Musketeer - Library. And I've taken a look at your classes, a Witch could be interesting to play, based on charms and weather control, that could be nice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

Given that its going to be a Tymadeau game you're going to have to start working on the other two classes ~ Knight and Jester ~ that you haven't written up yet.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah see, but if you don't pick one or the other, you won't get to help tip the scales if Lost Library goes out first (which it looks like it will, at least at the moment, though things are close)





Then I guess I would have to take pirates over the musketeers. Yar!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

YAR!  Too bad it be another 5 months till International Talk Like a Pirate day, ey me hearties?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Given that its going to be a Tymadeau game you're going to have to start working on the other two classes ~ Knight and Jester ~ that you haven't written up yet.



 Ah, but if we do Pirates, we won't need a Knight, and if we do Musketeers...hmm, we might not need a Knight, although having one Musketeer be the virtuous Knightly guy could be fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> That poll is very tricky. A moment, Musketeer lead, the other moment, Pirate lead, the moment after, the library is on the heel of the other two... Personally, I like the three idea, but the order is Pirate - Musketeer - Library. And I've taken a look at your classes, a Witch could be interesting to play, based on charms and weather control, that could be nice.



 It is indeed a teetering balance between Pirates and Musketeers.  If it ties, I know how I'm going to break it, but it looks like Library votes switched to the second might decide this, though now there's a stalemate on that front, so Pirates is ahead just slightly.  Any Musketeers or Library fans who haven't voted yet?  I'd ideally like to have ~30 votes like I did in previous polls.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd ideally like to have ~30 votes like I did in previous polls.




Do you want 30 players?

Think that maybe someone who wanted to play a Scandaj isn't interested at all by these three choice and won't vote in this pool. And with 23 votes and such a tigh vote, wathever of these adventure you are interested to run, you'll find enough player to fill your adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Do you want 30 players?
> 
> Think that maybe someone who wanted to play a Scandaj isn't interested at all by these three choice and won't vote in this pool. And with 23 votes and such a tigh vote, wathever of these adventure you are interested to run, you'll find enough player to fill your adventure.



 No, not 30 players   We had 5 people who only voted for Scandaj games last round.  One of them voted in this poll anyways.  We also had at least 3 who showed up this round, probably drawn to the lure of pirates and musketeers in the title, since none of the new faces voted for library


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2007)

Do as you wish, the only thing that is important, it is you'll do a pirate game where I'll play in


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Do as you wish, the only thing that is important, it is you'll do a pirate game where I'll play in



 Now I see your motivation--you want me to stop so that pirates will win by 1   I do like pirates--others who think they're in a "pirate" game I'm running aren't really--they're in an exploring game where the explorers had to replace dead crew at a rough-and-tumble port known for piracy, so I asked them to make piratish characters.  There are also many honourable sorts in the adventure, so it should be an interesting dichotomy.  So I'm still up for a pirate adventure.  A musketeer adventure would be cool too.  Hmmm...I think what I'll do if things stay the same is put the third-place game in Limbo and then start the first place games both, but stagger them in time so that I don't have as much posting on my plate at once (I have a bunch of work to do in the next month or two).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

Weekend bump!  Maybe we'll get another few votes to make this easier.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## James Heard (Apr 15, 2007)

Hrm. What I'm getting out of this is that people REALLY want to play a game about pirate librarians with guns.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hrm. What I'm getting out of this is that people REALLY want to play a game about pirate librarians with guns.



 Ah, they may be called musketeers to evoke Dumas, but there will not actually be gunfights involved. Swashbuckling swordfights with witty repartee are more of the status quo in Rowaini Musketeers.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hrm. What I'm getting out of this is that people REALLY want to play a game about pirate librarians with guns.



Oooh! Sign me up for that one!


----------



## James Heard (Apr 15, 2007)

"Ye Scurvy Dog! Avast yourself of that overdue book before me crew fills you full of hot lead!"

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 15, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Ye Scurvy Dog! Avast yourself of that overdue book before me crew fills you full of hot lead!"
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.




Shhhh! No shouting in the Library or ye'll walk the plank!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2007)

> Shhhh! No shouting in the Library or ye'll walk the plank!



That reminds me of my favourite Pirate line I ever heard.. 
"Yar, Shut Up."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2007)

Talkers in the Library will be keel-hauled for Queen and Country!


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, they may be called musketeers to evoke Dumas, but there will not actually be gunfights involved. Swashbuckling swordfights with witty repartee are more of the status quo in Rowaini Musketeers.




Besides, in the Phlog, the Heavy Crossbow is the personal ranges weapon of choice, what being one of the few weapons that can be used in ship-on-ship combat. But yeah, I'd be more than happy to be in any of the three!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, we _did_ have a new vote, but like the last two, it was for Library, only making the situation more humorous


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2007)

Cannot be closer. Happily, it is Pirate who lead, but until when?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Cannot be closer. Happily, it is Pirate who lead, but until when?



 And the tiebreaker for the lower two at 8 will affect the final matchup because while I counted a 50/50 split of Library fans who voted for a second choice, there may be more Musketeers fans who like Library than Pirates.  Well, we'll see.  It isn't possible for the next vote to make it any more muddled (since the lower two tied each with one lower vote than the top candidate is the worst case scenario possible for being muddled  )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

Apparently people like ALL of these.. heh, go figure eh?  Looks like yer a popular DM, Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm...well, wouldn't it be funny if three more people vote, one for each choice?  If this doesn't resolve itself by the end of the work week, I'll just be forced to tie break, which will upset a substantial portion.  Ah well, their game isn't dead, only shelved for now until the next poll.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 17, 2007)

I really think the Lost Library campaign sounds the most intriguing. Followed by Musketeers (but not as shortly as others have noted).


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2007)

lol... only need one vote for teh musketeer and we have 3 ties


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> lol... only need one vote for teh musketeer and we have 3 ties



 Yeah, I realised that might be possible when I declared that I'm waiting for 28 votes.  Otherwise I would have picked 27, but I didn't want to risk a 9/9/9 split...I didn't think it would really be possible though


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 19, 2007)

when do we vote on who is going to play?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> when do we vote on who is going to play?



 You don't get to vote on that--I do   Though that said, I actually _did_ just run a recruiting where the potential characters appeared in-game and argued their cases in front of the current characters.  That was interesting.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 19, 2007)

That sounds fun. We did something similar to that where a new player to the group brought a few concepts and the other players interviewed him. The way it was set up is all the players put out a bulletin for a cleric who was focused on healing. Unfortanetly for us, we posted on the bulletin "Adventurers seeking someone can can pray to N'Mor (God of Healing in this campaign)."

We ended up hiring a rogue character who made us believe he could heal. But when it came to needing real healing, all he said was "You asked for someone who can pray to N'Mor. Oh mighty N'Mor please guide us on our adventurers!"

We felt cheated, but it is now a running inside joke.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> We ended up hiring a rogue character who made us believe he could heal. But when it came to needing real healing, all he said was "You asked for someone who can pray to N'Mor. Oh mighty N'Mor please guide us on our adventurers!"
> 
> We felt cheated, but it is now a running inside joke.




lol


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2007)

"Why should I be allowed the chance? I shall tell you now, it is because 
I...AM SPARTACUS!"

*offscreen*"YAR, Wrong Setting! Time to be visitin' davie Jones' Locker, har har!"

"OH.. um..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooo, looks like it went up to 28 while I wasn't looking.  And based on the rankings at 26, it seems there was _indeed_ a three-way tie at 27 before the final vote!  

I'm going to create a recruiting thread for the winner, and the runner-up gets a recruiting thread some time later when I have less work (in a few months).  I'm going to tie-break Pirates as the runner-up because it had so many more people interested in Poll #2.  That means Lost Library is guaranteed a privileged spot in the next Recruiting Poll, where it might join Scandaj adventures again, or even Xarata, Amaranthia, or somewhere else!

To all those who didn't vote for Rowaini Musketeers as your first choice--that doesn't mean you can't join in the fun and propose a character!  And getting in can't possibly hurt your chances to get into Pirates or Lost Library later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

One for All and All for One!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2007)

and the 10 musketeers pull a dazling, last minute come-from-behind victory...
 yar, guess me book's not overdue afterall.


----------

